# bow for a 6yr old girl



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

well my 6yr old daughter is wanting to start shooting with her 15yr old brother. ive been out of archery for prolly 5 yrs now, what is a good bow for a 6yr old girl to start with. im looking at the Mathews Genesis right now, are they good beginner bows? thanx for any info and if you happen to have a pic plz let em see it, thanx


----------



## sjball (Aug 28, 2005)

I bought the Mini Genesis for my 5 year old daughter. She is doing great with it. I wanted to get her the regular Genesis, but she had trouble drawing that back and she is very short, so the mini fit her a lot better. The mini can be set as low as 6 pounds. I thought that might be a little light, but one of her first arrows put a hole in the garage door! They stick in the target just fine. It helps to keep the weight really low and work on her form and consistency. If i turn it up too far, she gets tired quickly.

She is very proud of her bow and wants to show everyone that comes over how she can hit the target! (OK - Dad is proud, too!)


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

thats great, i love watching youngsters get into archery, i can remember my son a 5yrs old and shooting 3D with me and my wife,lol seems like yesterday but its been 10 yrs now. i havent seen the "mini" Genesis only the regular one and my 6yr old pulled it back but i dont think she could do it for a full round of tournament.. you have any pics of the mini? email [email protected] if you dont mind

thanx


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*Recurve*

Call me a trouble maker, but I prefer teaching kids on recurve bows. I think they foster better technique and don't have to be set specially for an ultra-short draw length. 
There are a number of 46-48" bows that work out well. (46 inch Samick/PSE Cupid etc with plastic riser, which are discontinued, or several Bullseye, Ragim or Chiron wood-handled TDs). Most have limbs available from 14-15# minimum, and that is measured at maybe 24-26 inches. They are are less at their draw. 
However, if everyone else around them have cams on their bows, they may want them, too, eventually. but you can often try out such equipment at a JOAD club. (These clubs are target/NAA oriented, but good technique transfers well.)


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

*Recurve*

My 6 year old son also shoots a Mini Genesis. I bought him a recurve because he is short and wouldn't fit into a standard compound. The shop we shoot at got some mini's in and he loved them. He traded his recurve in and paid the difference out of his b-day money. It shoot really good. He and his 9 year old brother shoot in the basement all the time. I like it because all I have to do is put a blanket behind the target to catch "stray" arrows.


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks guys for the input, im really leaning toward the mini genesis or reg genesis, thanx


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

*bowtech rascal*

if you can still find a Bowtech Rascal they stopped makking them but if you find one i highly recomend it


----------



## spotboy (Aug 6, 2006)

A Darton Ranger. They're 15-45# and 17-27" (but you can get them to ~15"). They'll last your daughter an extremely long time. They actually have a draw stop and let-off. That's probably one of the better youth compounds.
But for the most part, I have to agree with archeryal, starting (or even continuing) with trad/recurves is a lot of fun, especially for little kids.


----------



## Hoytemgood (Aug 19, 2006)

I would also recommend the Bowtech Rascal. There were a number of young archers in the 5-7 yr old range the last couple of years at NFAA Nationals and the only ones that were any good were shooting the Bowtech. The Genesis is not a very good bow and is more of a very beginning bow and won't last too long if the child is very serious about shooting. At least with the bowtech the kid can get some outdoor shooting in as well. With the Genesis they can't shoot the arrow far enough to shoot anything outdoors. It is a waste of money if you ask me.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

either a bowtech rascal or a hoyt rintec


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

*bow*

i think a 6 yr old should have a 9 ilb recurve or maybe if shes good a pse spyder


----------

